# Hycosy in the hope it will help me fall pregnant???



## Fiorellina (Mar 26, 2013)

Has anyone fell pregnant after a HyCoSy? I did after 18 months of TTC. Sadly I had to have a termination for medical reasons. I'm convinced the HyCoSy had something to do with it and want to book in privately for another one before starting IVF to see if it held me fall pregnant again. Just need a second opinion from someone who has been through a similar thing. I just feel so desperate, frustrated and tired! 

My history: 
13/10/2013 - TTC
All blood tests came back ok
Have PSO - not PCOS
19/02/2014  HyCoSy. Showed that I had an acutely retroverted uterus. Overall impression however was that there was bilateral tubal patency. So that was positive 
Started acupuncture and yoga
7/03/2014 - CD1 after HyCoSy 
13/04/2014 - BFP - first time ever!  (after TTC for 18 months)
23/07/2014 - termination for medical reasons. Sadly we discovered at the 13 week scan the baby's heart was malformed. 3 in 1000 chance and it was put down to bad luck! Hardest thing I have ever been through 

Been TTC since - it's been 8 months steer termination and losing the will!  Why can some people just look at a person and fall pregnant!


----------

